# Small Vs Big Balls



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

So after a little bit of fiddling around on the porch this morning with my shabby little catch box at 10m, I decided to do a test for myself. My usual choice of ammo is 8mm as it's what I've got an abundance of, yet today I decided to break out a bag of lil 6mm balls and have a plink. I was surprised at the extra speed I was getting and did a 5 shot group for each. 








8mm^







6mm^

So as you see the 6mm balls got a tad tighter with the group and honestly felt like they were going significantly faster. So my question is why do guys on this forum love shooting big 10-15mm balls when you can achieve some mean speed from the little guys with the same (if not better) accuracy? 
Cheers!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I liike 6mm for the same reason.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I don't know about you guys but I have very big balls.

Get it? Get it? Ah, whatever.

To topic! I prefer BB's right now, .177 in plastic or metal.

I also like the Daisy brand Slingshot Ammo, metal and 3/8 Inch. I like that each shot has two flats sides, they seat well in the pouch.

https://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/dkscdn/16DSYU38STLSHT75CAGU_is/

(you can kind of see it here)

I find that I can be a little more accurate with the Daisy stuff over the BB's, but that's likely because it has more weight so it flies more predictably. I do think the bit of extra heft helps, but only to a certain point.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Someone drop a brick on your balls SN? get it? Not noticed that before - cool flat sides.

BB's rock - I like 6mm as an in-between its heavy enough for solid impacts but not quite 3/8. They maintain accuracy as well over longer distances than BB's.

BB's are simply a class of their own. Nothing like shooting with those little guys.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm not sure if the flat sides were intended for a performance reason or is just a quirk of manufacture. I assume manufacture.

I'll shoot some over to you (ba-dum-tish) when you're settled down and we'll see how you like them!

Regarding OP I wonder if the tighter grouping is because -

1. the lighter ammo has a flatter trajectory with the same bands

2. smaller ammo demands more focus on release (this is how I dialed in my technique)

At the same time - and all due respect, Viro, thanks for posting - I don't know if five shots at 10M is a big enough test for grouping on slingshots..

I say blow the experiment up! Go to 10 or 20 shots at varying ranges and let's crunch numbers. Who doesn't love data?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I find 6mm more accurate and faster than 3/8 - power to weight / air resistance sure there are a few reasons. I'd be using them for any online challenges for this reason. Maybe Bruce should keep us posted on his log data on this one.

Thanks SN much appreciated - don't worry though - we do get them (just didn't realise the flats) - sure it'll be way cheaper to buy direct than postage from the states.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I like shooting big stuff. If you upgrade your bands you can shoot anything fast lol. I shoot 3/8 as my small ammo and 24g slugs for the big stuff. The 3/8 is too light for my heavy duty stuff lol.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Personally I'm not into big balls or small balls. But if that's your thing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not "love shooting 10-15 mm balls" but sometimes I have to: they are either marbles which are, then, very cheap and readily available, or steel or lead (only up to 10 mm) which for my aging and aching fingers still give a good grip, that is, the one I can manipulate; I tried some steel of some 6 mm in diameter - horrible - I felt as if I was twisting the snails asshol*..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey guys thanks for the great response! I was actually thinking the same thing Mr Slingshot Nerd but due to limited time I only got time to do the 5 shots at 10m. Definitely going to be testing this further though.

Also, I used to do a fair bit of reloading, one caliber I used to cast lead for was 12 gauge and was wondering if anyone had experience using cast lead 8.38mm (00 Buckshot) for ammo?

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

viro.venom said:


> So after a little bit of fiddling around on the porch this morning with my shabby little catch box at 10m, I decided to do a test for myself. My usual choice of ammo is 8mm as it's what I've got an abundance of, yet today I decided to break out a bag of lil 6mm balls and have a plink. I was surprised at the extra speed I was getting and did a 5 shot group for each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice slingshot... looks vaguely familiar somehow...

I shoot with larger ammo and bigger bands because I prefer to target shoot with the same thing I would hunt with... But you do have a point, especially since I haven't been hunting in quite a while (just to easy to kill everything)... I might consider shooting with smaller sometime, 'cause when I do, I do notice I'm a LOT more accurate.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been shooting 8mm mostly and have found it to be my "go to" for popping cans in the catchbox.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> viro.venom said:
> 
> 
> > So after a little bit of fiddling around on the porch this morning with my shabby little catch box at 10m, I decided to do a test for myself. My usual choice of ammo is 8mm as it's what I've got an abundance of, yet today I decided to break out a bag of lil 6mm balls and have a plink. I was surprised at the extra speed I was getting and did a 5 shot group for each.
> ...


Thanks Bill! I posed a little review of it 6 months or so ago, but it's changed a bit as I've rounded off all the corners, finished it and gave it a couple of coats of gloss. Tell me, with your thick band and big ammo combo, do you find that the extra draw weight affects consistency at all?
Cheers mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I think it's just what your band set up works best with. I was talking with Chuck Saunders the other day and his new slingshot is set up for 1/2" steel balls only. He has taken quite a bit of time in band preparation to for application to that ammo size.

5/16" / 6mm is a great size ammo, and I shoot it at least a couple of nights during the week. -CD


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I mostly shoot 3/8 inch steel because I have more of it. I have some 7/16 inch and while not a lot bigger I can immediately tell the difference when I put one in the pouch. Without changing the bands the larger balls are slower and the trajectory is not as flat but with a little adjustment the larger balls work fine. They do feel a lot better in the pouch because they are bigger and feel easier to control.

I have some 1/4 inch balls waiting on a frame from Dankung that I going to band with small tubes to venture into the small world. I'll write about my experiences when they happen.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> I mostly shoot 3/8 inch steel because I have more of it. I have some 7/16 inch and while not a lot bigger I can immediately tell the difference when I put one in the pouch. Without changing the bands the larger balls are slower and the trajectory is not as flat but with a little adjustment the larger balls work fine. They do feel a lot better in the pouch because they are bigger and feel easier to control.
> 
> I have some 1/4 inch balls waiting on a frame from Dankung that I going to band with small tubes to venture into the small world. I'll write about my experiences when they happen.


Looking forward to it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Why big ammo Well because it makes a bigger boom when it hits something.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I just received in the mail today 10 lbs. of 1/2" Ball Bearings. Just about gone through 2,000 rounds of 3/8" still have about 750 left. I've also bought 1,000 rounds of .44 cal. steel balls.

I spent my career packing a .357 magnum. But when we went out for target practice and qualifications it was always .38 Special rounds that we fired. Just for the experience, I did shoot a tournament once with full on .44 magnums in my S&W Model 29 with 6" barrel. Walked away with a trophy so didn't do all that bad with the big ammo.

But it was the Colt SAA .22 LR that I did my best shooting with. Maybe size does matter.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Well I think part of it has to do with the fact most guys started out as kids shooting rocks and probably hunting . With them . Your not going to want to hunt with 6mm ball in a slingshot . And even if you don't hunt . Some guys like to use the size ammo you would hunt with just in case or as a simulation of the real thing . Think 3d archery . If that makes any sense .


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

romanljc said:


> Well I think part of it has to do with the fact most guys started out as kids shooting rocks and probably hunting . With them . Your not going to want to hunt with 6mm ball in a slingshot .


I can definitely see where you're coming from Roman! Having a big pebble in my pouch has always felt most natural, but as stated before about the speed (and flat trajectories), in conjunction with their small size, I feel like they'd provide some pretty serious penetration on birds, rats and things alike. Rabbits I'd be a bit more reluctant to shoot with 6mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

viro.venom said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think part of it has to do with the fact most guys started out as kids shooting rocks and probably hunting . With them . Your not going to want to hunt with 6mm ball in a slingshot .
> ...


 I would be willing to bet more game has been killed using rocks with a slingshot then anything else in the past that is pretty much all anyone used before the days of the internet and rocks still are 1# used in many poorer country's for hunting . They kill with blunt force trauma. Think getting hit by a truck or bus. vers a motorcycle. Which ones going to hurt more .


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

romanljc said:


> viro.venom said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


Id say it'd more be a question of what would hurt more, a bus at 30mph or a motorcycle at 60mph?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

viro.venom said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > viro.venom said:
> ...


or a, 5 ib brick at 25 mph or a baseball at 90 .
mph.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I used to race motorcycles on tracks on the east coast: Pocono, Nelsons Ledges, Summit Point, Road Atlanta and I've been hit by a motorcycle. I can state with certainty It hurts. It even hurts to get hit by the one you were riding.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Someone drop a brick on your balls SN? get it? Not noticed that before - cool flat sides.
> 
> BB's rock - I like 6mm as an in-between its heavy enough for solid impacts but not quite 3/8. They maintain accuracy as well over longer distances than BB's.
> 
> BB's are simply a class of their own. Nothing like shooting with those little guys.


Do you have to have non holed pouches for these Matt?


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

viro.venom said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think part of it has to do with the fact most guys started out as kids shooting rocks and probably hunting . With them . Your not going to want to hunt with 6mm ball in a slingshot .
> ...


It's not about penetration. It's about transfer of energy. Bullets from guns don't cause alot of damage from penetration but from hydraulic shock. The bluntness is what transfers the lethality of the energy. Penetration just hurts. Through and through on a squirrel may not kill it if it's not a head shot but you smack it with a big ass rock your gonna stop it's organs and liquify it's brain

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Abenso said:


> viro.venom said:
> 
> 
> > romanljc said:
> ...


Makes sense mate! I suppose you'd never use a 223 shooting full metal jackets on a deer even though it'd give ample penetration. Cheers everyone for the input!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

kevmar said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Someone drop a brick on your balls SN? get it? Not noticed that before - cool flat sides.
> ...


No - I got some cheap Chinese fibre pouches with a tiny 3mm hole. I'll send you the link they're like £2 for 30 or something...


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

/\ Ah ! yeh the little red coloured ones.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes!!! - LOL - just sent you a PM with the link.

Have reused some of them plenty of times - they're tough little guys - and light.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I was looking through my box of bits as i read your post,yes they would do it,cheers Matt.


----------

